# Pioneer SPH-DA120 with Car Play



## back in a TT

Hi,

Joined the forum today, thought I would give my impressions of the Pioneer SPH-DA120. 
http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/products/25/2 ... /page.html

Had mine fitted by a local supplier which took about an hour and a half.

Touch screen is responsive and auto dims at night, but needs the master brightness turning down or its too bright.

Phone works fine for calls and music via bluetooth, but to take advantage of the Apple Car Play you need to connect via the thundebolt cable.

Calls are easy, sat nav is good so far, only criticism is that sometimes it takes it a couple of minutes to see all your podcasts.

Siri isnt great if you have people with similar sounding names, but he/she will read and reply to texts which is cool and you can use "hey siri" to just randomly ask it to do any of its voice activated functions.

Sound is as good as I need, having the Bose speaker system in my TTS.

I didnt bother with the optional rear view camera or external head rest screens :lol:

Its like having an ipad mini in your dash.

Any questions, Im happy to reply.


----------



## JacobDuBois

Quick one. I've had a look at these and am I right in saying you buy the unit then the preferred cables dependent on the phone? How much did it total to?


----------



## back in a TT

JacobDuBois said:


> Quick one. I've had a look at these and am I right in saying you buy the unit then the preferred cables dependent on the phone? How much did it total to?


You need the right cables for the car and a facia panel to slot it into the dash.
mic is above the rearview mirror and you can attach an ipod or similar as well as your phone.
£520 fitted.


----------



## Jem

Been seriously considering this recently, so just a few questions :wink:

- Whereabouts are you based and can you share your supplier's details?
- What unit did you take out in the first place and do you know what make/model of wiring harness the installer used?
- How integrated is the stalk adaptor with the unit/car (I presume you're using a canbus harness). What do the phone and mode buttons on the steering wheel do now?
- Have you tried the spotify app?

Any photos of the unit inside the car would be great


----------



## smithtt

I have this fitted and can not recommend this enough. 
Internet and interactive tv in the car.
Love it. 
Would never go back.


----------



## smithtt

Another cool thing is that you can say "hey Siri" and give the phone a command without touching the radio.


----------



## smithtt

Here is mine fitted.
Love it


----------



## back in a TT

sorry for the delay, but Smithtt beat me to it anyway 

not sure which cables you need as http://www.rcacheadle.com/ fitted it for me at work. Im based in Cheshire.
Highly recommended. Just dont watch the fitter do it, its scary!

Im popping back to them to see if they can fit it more flush with the dash as it sticks out 3 mm or so from the mounting panel. Small point but would prefer it to be flush at least.

I have the buttons set to red to match the aircon, but white would match the clocks.

My car didnt have the steering wheel phone switch, or sat nav, which was why I opted for this unit.

Next track and volume work though.

I switched the siri activation button to the right if you compare it to smithtt's

Spotify works, although it takes a while to load up first time. I have a company phone with not much data allowance, so if I ever use that ill need to get a subscription to download at home. TBH I dont listen to music whilst driving :roll:

Quick start is english but full Manual is in russian for some reason, but Im sure theres one online and its pretty intuitive.

BTW smithtt, whats that display in your centre vent?

hope this helps


----------



## smithtt

The display is a race diagnostics liquid TT gauge.

If you have the pioneer connectivity kit, it allows you download appradio where you can download apps that connect to the Internet.

I would seriously recommend this to anyone that wants the complete navigation package. I sold my RNS-e straight away. It has nothing on the CarPlay.


----------



## smithtt

As stated you will need your data allowance for this. 
EE upgraded my £43 4g 4gb plan to 20gb at an extra £10. Now I never go over.


----------



## smithtt

As stated you will need your data allowance for this. 
EE upgraded my £43 4g 4gb plan to 20gb at an extra £10. Now I never go over.


----------



## back in a TT

whats the pioneer connectivity kit?


----------



## smithtt

Hdmi cables and a lightning connector to allow you to connect to app radio and use more apps including Facebook and youtube.


----------



## Jem

Thanks guys.

Smitthtt, what do your phone and mode buttons on your steering wheel do now that you've gotten rid of your RNS-E?

My biggest concern is spotify. If it doesn't work well as an app, the unit wouldn't be worth pursuing and I would more likely opt to go for the Nexus 7 install.


----------



## illoyd21

Hi, I have had this fitted aswell and agree it's excellent. Steering controls do vol and next/previous tracks, you lose track info on dashboard speedo. I added the ebay park break kit so you can update video/satnav on the go if needed. Wiring for reverse camera was going to be 120 quids worth of labour so I left it. Phone button is same as orig audi with short / long presses for receiving / cancelling calls.

Nav works well, music on iPhone 6 good, Siri good for reading texts and calling contacts really good. About 550 quid fitted with all the extras.

Ian


----------



## Jem

Are you using spotify for music or the default music player?

Also the pioneer connectivity kit, is that just for Android? Can't see anything for IOS.


----------



## smithtt

Spotify only works well if you update to the unlimited version.

The other buttons on the steering wheel no longer work.

I use ipod for my music and switch to app radio to use Internet and youtube etc etc

Also the connectivity kit consists of a genuine IOS USB to av adaptor and HDMI cable. Car audio security sell for about £70.
Kind regards.


----------



## smithtt

I have audio controls on the steering wheel for volume and track.


----------



## Jem

Regarding spotify, I do have an unlimited account. The problem is that spotify has been rendered as unusable and not fit for purpose on these units (i.e it constantly freezes, crashes, doesn't display playlists, doesn't allow navigation of playlists etc). I was wondering from those who do use spotify what their experience was like as it seems to be very hit and miss.

https://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-i ... d-p/938289

Regarding appradio, do you have a wide variety of apps to use (other than facebook and youtube)?

Also I presume you connect your iphone into USB1 (dedictaed for carplay) and you use your 2nd USB input for your ipod?


----------



## smithtt

The second port is used for my appradio mode and HDMI video streaming.

I use my music from my iPhone 6 and when I have navigation running the music automatically turns down whilst Siri navigates.

I use the appradio to browse the internet with the browser app. Keyboard is a little glitchy at present.

You can also watch itv player and such like.


----------



## illoyd21

Car play has to be in usb1, I have the usb extension lead in the ashtray with a tiny 32gb usb stick in it with movies and music. Have the hdmi connector in there aswell so can plug in future if need be. Having used it for 3 weeks now have found that on short journeys just listen to music in usb2 rather than plug in and car play it.

Really annoying thing is the press of terms n conditions every time car play connects, so hoping somebody sorts this out. As others report a few niggles with CarPlay freezing but on the whole is really good.

Don't use spotify sorry, all my music is MP3/192 and sounds good with the Bose car system. I got all my bits from CAD as the others above aswell.


----------



## Jem

Thanks guys.

Illoyd, any chance of a photo of your ashtray showing the cables? I was thinking about using the glovebox, but thinking about it the ashtray will be more accessible [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Also where did you have the microphone and GPS receiver installed?


----------



## illoyd21

Will get a photo and upload. If you take out the actual ashtray black box they just sit there and as the slide cover is always closed as I have the Lightning cable coming through the heater vent on right hand side and phone sits on top with black non slip iphone 6 sized mat on it. GPS is behind dash, mic is in same place as the audi factory fit location.


----------



## planman

I am really interested in getting one of these also. But I have a few questions. 
I have just had to have a replacement Bose amp and although the sound is now better, still not as good as my other halfs fiesta!. What is it like with the Panasonic head unit? I would have also liked the DAB but the DAB equipped unit does not look as sleek as the DA120.
Which navigation app are you using? Can it accept full uk postcodes, does it update itself and does it give speed camera warnings. Be nice it it accepts the Tom Tom app.
About 18 months ago I had the Ampire in car TV / DVDs installed but controlling it is rubbish and only works every now and again. Stuck on a multi colour screen now, so will get Hazzy Days to remove it and flog it. As with all these units, I suppose it depends on what sort of coverage you get. Unfortunately I am in a rural area.

Pleased to hear your comments.


----------



## back in a TT

My installer said it has a built in GPS, but I can only use the apple maps for nav, am I missing something ?


----------



## Jem

planman said:


> I am really interested in getting one of these also. But I have a few questions.
> I have just had to have a replacement Bose amp and although the sound is now better, still not as good as my other halfs fiesta!. What is it like with the Panasonic head unit? I would have also liked the DAB but the DAB equipped unit does not look as sleek as the DA120.
> Which navigation app are you using? Can it accept full uk postcodes, does it update itself and does it give speed camera warnings. Be nice it it accepts the Tom Tom app.
> About 18 months ago I had the Ampire in car TV / DVDs installed but controlling it is rubbish and only works every now and again. Stuck on a multi colour screen now, so will get Hazzy Days to remove it and flog it. As with all these units, I suppose it depends on what sort of coverage you get. Unfortunately I am in a rural area.
> 
> Pleased to hear your comments.


There are Pioneer DAB double din units available in the market that also support carplay. Have a lookie here:

http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/head-un ... le-carplay

The all singing all dancing F60DAB has pretty much all the features you could ask for but it does command a premium (even though it's dropped in price by over £100 in the last week). It also has Pioneer's in-built maps, meaning if your reception drops when using apple maps in carplay you can still navigate using Pioneer's maps which are stored locally.

Apple maps do not accept post code searches at the moment but I've read somewhere Apple has acquired a number of map based companies and they are continuing to invest in their maps as Google have. They've certainly come a long way from where they started on the iPhone 5 and they will no doubt continue to pick up. There is no tomtom support on apple maps. Not sure about speed cameras.

If you have an iPhone, you can use maps to see what it's like. Remember Carplay is only an interface. It does not add apps that you do not already have on your phone.

Update of unit is through firmware upgrade on Pioneer's website. You download the firmware onto a USB stick and plug it into the unit. Software update is done on your phone when you connect to wifi etc.


----------



## Jem

back in a TT said:


> My installer said it has a built in GPS, but I can only use the apple maps for nav, am I missing something ?


The unit comes with a GPS receiver that's attached to a cable. The cable plugs into the back of the unit. My guess is that your receiver is also behind the dash as it makes sense to install it there (as long as it is exposed).

By the sound of it you are missing the Pioneer connectivity kit that would enable you to use App mode (i.e Pioneer's library of apps). I read somewhere that there is a Maps app in there (someone can confirm this), but again you would not be able to use it if you don't have mobile reception.

http://caraudiosecurity.com/pioneer-cd- ... radio-mode


----------



## smithtt

To sort of put this to bed and answer peoples common enquiries:

The carplay feature is synced with all iPhone 5 and above. Just plug into the lightning cable and away you go.

Spotify works but without the full version it can be glitchy. Same for Rdio.

Maps is provided on screen by your iPhone maps. However, you can turn off car play and use voice guidance from your iPhone's google maps. You just won't see the directions map.

You require good 3/4G to run the carplay efficiently.

The Siri voice messaging is good but you need to speak clearly for it to pick up your commands.

The app radio features are enabled with the £69.99 Pioneer connectivity kit.

You can browse the internet when App radio is on and you can watch videos from Youtube and all other video playing apps.

Yes it is possible to watch match of the day in the car via BBC Iplayer.

Regards.


----------



## djsb

Anybody have a link to the connectivity kit needed to use player etc from a 6+?

Thank you!


----------



## Jem

It's in my earlier post.

Otherwise just a USB to lightening cable required for Carplay.


----------



## djsb

Thank you!

Purchased the unit today and half installed before I lost the lighting.

Can I ask - do i only need HDMI for android or does the iPhone also support the I player via HDMI?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## smithtt

iPhone uses the HDMI lead too


----------



## djsb

Thank you!

Can I ask what people are doing with the hand break cable?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## djsb

Hi All,

Can somebody explain the fascia to me please?

I had an old jenwood but it was obviously smaller than this unit.. I now cannot see how both the cage and the fascia will fit in the hole?!

Tempted to pay somebody to finish the job, but would be great if anybody has any other ideas or a link to a bigger fascia??

Thank you


----------



## Jem

As you are not sure what you're doing (and before you end up breaking something!) I would suggest you get an installer to put it together for you. It'll save you a lot of hassle and get you up and running in a short period of time. Also most if not all of the members in this thread have had installers do the work so it may not be easy for you to get answers to installation specific questions (like what you're doing with the handbrake wire or how you're grounding your system)

Just something to think about


----------



## smithtt

As shown on previous pics you will see my pics with the unit fitted. Just take 550 to a dealer and they will do the rest.


----------



## smithtt

350 unit
50 labour on average
20 fascia
60 steering controls
70 connectivity kit


----------



## djsb

I've fit many units in many cars.. Most of the work is done, it's just securing it in the dash?

It seems as though the fascia I have isn't big enough, or that there is a more up to date fascia available?


----------



## Jem

You need a facia and a cage.

Go to a car audio site like caraudiodirect or caradiosecurity and look up the installation kit you require for your car. If you already have all the cabling and just need the facia then just buy that without the full installation kit.


----------



## tttony

Hi djsb. The cage that comes with the Pioneer unit will not fit in the aftermarket plastic facia inserts that are available. You need to get a slimmer double din cage that will slide into the facia insert. They are available from ebay. I had exactly the same problem last year when installing a Pioneer AVH-X3500DAB.


----------



## djsb

Thank you!

I'll call them tomorrow!


----------



## smithtt

smithtt said:


> Here is mine fitted.
> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i did was pay for the facia kit and the unit. I nevr heard of any double din slimmer kit.
> Those without knowledge should just visit an audio retailer.


----------



## djsb

Okay.. So last question for everybody 

Where is every bodies MICs mounted?? I have a convertible!

Thanks!


----------



## LaztSWE

I just put it where the oem mic is (well, replace), the center light console


----------



## smithtt

If you look in my pics where the DIS is, you shall see my mic mounted.


----------



## djsb

I see it Smithtt thank you!!

always good to get some inspiration!


----------



## gemba247

Hi All

New to the forum, found this post about the Pioneer SPH-DA120.

I am hoping to buy one tomorrow from Halfords along with fitting. Just a few questions if anyone can help...

What is included in the box? Do I need to buy anything extra?

I assume radio is already on this? Or do I need to buy something extra?

Has anyone had theirs fitted at Halfords? Does the £29.99 include all extra cables/fittings needed?

Does it have a removeable front plate? Bit worried about theft...

Ive seen something about a Pioneer Connectivity kit... what benefit does this have and is it required?

Thanks


----------



## smithtt

gemba247 said:


> Hi All
> 
> New to the forum, found this post about the Pioneer SPH-DA120.
> 
> I am hoping to buy one tomorrow from Halfords along with fitting. Just a few questions if anyone can help...
> 
> What is included in the box? Do I need to buy anything extra?
> 
> I assume radio is already on this? Or do I need to buy something extra?
> 
> Has anyone had theirs fitted at Halfords? Does the £29.99 include all extra cables/fittings needed?
> 
> Does it have a removeable front plate? Bit worried about theft...
> 
> Ive seen something about a Pioneer Connectivity kit... what benefit does this have and is it required?
> 
> You need the facia from autoleads which comes with the mounting cage.
> 
> The box comes with the GPS aerial and you may need to buy the antenna lead.
> 
> Also to use the internet and stream videos, you will need the connectivity kit.
> 
> I now convert ,my youtube downloads to videos and play my music via USB
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Oldpilot

I had mine fitted a couple of weeks ago and like it very much. They put a lightning cable to USB 1 to connect my iPhone6 but now I'm wondering how to do firmwear updates! I need a lightning female to USB female converter! Can't find one anywhere. Has anyone else solved this hiccup?


----------



## smithtt

I downloaded the firmware into a USB and then done the update.

Have you downloaded music videos yet to play?


----------



## Oldpilot

To do a firmwear update you must use USB port 1 but that is where my lightning cable is plugged. How do you connect a memory stick to the lightning plug?


----------



## smithtt

Unplug the Lightning cable or put it in usb2


----------



## Oldpilot

smithtt said:


> Unplug the Lightning cable or put it in usb2


Thanks smithtt but firmwear can only be done in usb1 and since I had the unit fitted by an audio shop I'm loathed to try to pull it out every time I want to upgrade the firmwear.

Does anyone else have a suggestion on how to fit a usb port to the end of a lightning connector? I have searched the depths of the internet and have yet to find such a beast!


----------



## smithtt

I plugged my use stick into use port 1. Updated it and then unplugged it. Job done.


----------



## tttony

Hi Oldpilot,

I think that you're right in thinking that the cable you want doesn't exist. You will need to pull out the radio to fit a USB extension cable into the glove box. You will then be able to fit either the lightning cable or a USB memory stick into it.


----------



## smithtt

Actually that is right. I had 2 extension cables in my box


----------



## Oldpilot

Thanks ttony,

I was hoping someone might have found a magic solution but I think you are right. I'll pop back down to the fitter and see what they can do.


----------



## migzy

Hey peeps

Quick couple of questions

1. The unit comes with a gps aerial, so do you need good 3G/4g connection to run apple maps or does it work off the gos attenna 
2. Does the unit have inbuilt radio or do you need to use the Internet one off the phone

Thanks

Migzy


----------



## smithtt

The gps boosts strength but you still require 3G 4g

There is an inbuilt radio


----------



## migzy_1

just one last question, can i input post codes if not in my address book, e.g if i had the postcode of client i need to get to but it's not in my address book, can i just input the post code via apple maps or do i can I use siri

ta

migzy


----------



## smithtt

You can use both methods. The car play really is a decent bit of kit.


----------



## migzy_1

thanks think i'll get one at the weekend


----------



## migzy_1

Booked in for install £520 all in from road radio,

this includes

aerial booster
facia
full controls for steering wheel
bose cabling
head unit
fitting

I'll let you know how it goes heard good things about these installers.

Ta

Migzy


----------



## migzy_1

Right thought i's post my install

Head Unit installed looks wicked










Place the microphone next to the rear view mirror










Routed the USB 1 cable to behind the handbrake, so easy access for phone and software upgrades with a usb, only one drilled hole required and a cheap 20p rubber grommit from flea bay



















head unit came with firmware version 1.08 installed, pioneer website only showing 1.07.

Routed USB 2 into the glovebox, maybe place a USB stick with some music.

Bypassed handbrake, this is done by grounding the green wire to the chassis.

Also purchased optional mic, won't fit the existing aux out as different connector on the head unit. For auto eq setup, make sure av source is turned off then go into options and start the measuring process.

Overall pretty impressed, Siri is a bit flaky but everything else is great.

Road Radio did the install in 45 min and they came to my house, great service £520 fully fitted

Cheers

Migzy


----------



## Jem

Any feedback on running Spotify?


----------



## migzy_1

never use spotify, so can't comment

ta

migzy


----------



## smithtt

Looks really nice.
Enjoy that, you've earned it


----------



## smithtt

Looks really nice.
Enjoy that, you've earned it


----------



## aquazi

I've fitted a usb socket next to my aux for my appradio.

But migzy thats a perfect fit on yours your surround facia is a much better fit than mine!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## migzy_1

smithtt said:


> Looks really nice.
> Enjoy that, you've earned it


thanks man and thanks for replying to my questions, great bit of kit, going to tidy up the apple cable and that's about it, the mic installed in the aux at the back of the pioneer has done the sound wonders. You set it going take 3-5 min, make sure you celotape the mic to the drivers seat headrest stand outside the car and it's done, sets the levels and timings of all the speaker. Worth the £12 extra.

The only downside is you can't remove the front, so theft may be a factor when considering this unit.

Also be aware the unit comes with 2 usb cable, short cables so if you want to route the usb the same as me buy a 1.5m cable from fleebay for £3.50.

Better tell my insurance 

Cheers for the help.

Migzy


----------



## Sophus

Hi lucky Pioneer owners, how is the call quality with the included mic and iPhone? I spend quite a lot of time on the phone while driving so this is important to me.

As most of us know, the Audi OEM bluetooth option is not great, so an improvement over that it must surely make?


----------



## aquazi

I found the oem bluetooth pretty good to be honest even at motorway speeds no problems with people hearing me.

I had the pioneer mic in the same location as migzy... But replaced it with a fiscon one in the oem location as it bugged me having the mic visible!!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophus

I found that the OEM BT picked up a lot of noise. Had quite a few complaints from people. My new A6 obviously has some noise filtering system as people seldom understand that I am on hands free, driving when I call. Was hoping pioneer had a better noise filtering and mic than the old OEM system. 
How do you find you existing setup? Better, worse or the same?


----------



## aquazi

The wife says the pioneer mic was louder than my oem bt... But then after going to the fiscon it sounds the same... Even though the mic is behind the foam of the light. I can only presume its the changing of headunit which has made it louder! There is a mic volume setting when getting a call and mine is at the full 3 bars!

I guess the A6 could be quieter as its a quieter cabin? People always know i am driving with either the pioneer mic or the fiscon one... But its audible and clear to them.

HTH.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## migzy_1

call quality is a vast improvement over the OEM, people can actually hear what i'm saying now, is the fiscon one easy to fit ?

cheers

migzy


----------



## Sophus

Does the head unit use mini jack for the microphone? If so, is this the mic you got:
http://www.ampire.de/-for-Bluetooth-Car ... 585&p=3585


----------



## DreTT

I may have missed it within the recent posts, but will this unit work well with a Samsung? As I am guessing most have an iPhone.

Thanks


----------



## smithtt

Works with Android mainly via app radio but Carplay is Apple specific.


----------



## migzy_1

most new android phones will use mirrorlink, it's androids carplay, just plug the android phone into usb 2 instead of one to enable mirrolink

ta

migzy


----------



## aquazi

Sophus said:


> Does the head unit use mini jack for the microphone? If so, is this the mic you got:
> http://www.ampire.de/-for-Bluetooth-Car ... 585&p=3585


Yep thats the mic!

Got it from ebay though for £18 shipped.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## DreTT

migzy_1 said:


> most new android phones will use mirrorlink, it's androids carplay, just plug the android phone into usb 2 instead of one to enable mirrolink
> 
> ta
> 
> migzy


Thanks a lot!


----------



## DreTT

smithtt said:


> Works with Android mainly via app radio but Carplay is Apple specific.


Cheers... will hopefully pick one up in a few weeks.


----------



## Sophus

Android carplay alternative is called Android Auto. It is not rolled out yet I believe but is coming soon. Whether this unit will get it in a firmware update I don't know.


----------



## Rich martin

migzy_1 said:


> Right thought i's post my install
> 
> Head Unit installed looks wicked
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> Place the microphone next to the rear view mirror
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> Routed the USB 1 cable to behind the handbrake, so easy access for phone and software upgrades with a usb, only one drilled hole required and a cheap 20p rubber grommit from flea bay
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> head unit came with firmware version 1.08 installed, pioneer website only showing 1.07.
> 
> Routed USB 2 into the glovebox, maybe place a USB stick with some music.
> 
> Bypassed handbrake, this is done by grounding the green wire to the chassis.
> 
> Also purchased optional mic, won't fit the existing aux out as different connector on the head unit. For auto eq setup, make sure av source is turned off then go into options and start the measuring process.
> 
> Overall pretty impressed, Siri is a bit flaky but everything else is great.
> 
> Road Radio did the install in 45 min and they came to my house, great service £520 fully fitted
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Migzy


Picked one of these up today. Going to have a go installing it myself tomorrow. I like the idea of bypassing the hand break. Do you know how the wire was grounded to the chassis?


----------



## BoabTTs

I need this in my life 
The stalk controls connection cables is that a eBay job ?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 0749278396


----------



## aquazi

The light green wire to the ground wire... Here's a pic from my car of my loom( the light green wire spliced to the black:









Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich martin

aquazi said:


> The light green wire to the ground wire... Here's a pic from my car of my loom( the light green wire spliced to the black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Thanks for the pic. So the black wire is the one on the same loom? Bottom right hand corner?

Also, how are you guys securing the head unit into the cage? Mine slides straight through?


----------



## migzy_1

make your lives easier and just order the install kit from road radio fro £79 comes with everything you need

ta

migzy


----------



## Rich martin

migzy_1 said:


> make your lives easier and just order the install kit from road radio fro £79 comes with everything you need
> 
> ta
> 
> migzy


Already got all that.

The issue is the cage that comes with the unit is too big for the facia and the cage supplied with the facia is slightly too big for the head unit and the head unit doesn't have a lip around the front to stop it sliding all the way through the cage.

I'll have to get my thinking cap on.


----------



## tttony

The HU should be fixed into the cage using the adjustable plates and screws. Can you post pictures of the cage that came in the install kit?


----------



## Rich martin

tttony said:


> The HU should be fixed into the cage using the adjustable plates and screws. Can you post pictures of the cage that came in the install kit?


Cheers, it's exactly the same as the one in the pic 2 posts up. I had a quick play last night but it didn't look like any of the holes lined up. No big deal as I'll just have to get the drill out


----------



## tttony

Hi; there shouldn't be any need to drill anything at all. With the cage kit there should have been two adjustable side plates and spring clips. The plates and clips are screwed into the cage in the position that gives the HU the right front to back position. The cage is then fixed into the facia adapter which has previously been clipped into the dash. The HU should then just slide into the cage and clip in place.

The most common install kit (excluding the harness) is the Connects2 CT23AU05A. Is That what you have?


----------



## Rich martin

tttony said:


> Hi; there shouldn't be any need to drill anything at all. With the cage kit there should have been two adjustable side plates and spring clips. The plates and clips are screwed into the cage in the position that gives the HU the right front to back position. The cage is then fixed into the facia adapter which has previously been clipped into the dash. The HU should then just slide into the cage and clip in place.
> 
> The most common install kit (excluding the harness) is the Connects2 CT23AU05A. Is That what you have?


Yes, that's the one I have. ill have a play with the adjustable plates. Hadn't quite figured what they were for so thanks.


----------



## aquazi

What i did... Before fitting it in the car fit the connect 2 cage to the facia, measure the distances between the various blanks to be bolted to the cage/ headunit and then line it up. Use the screws which came with the pioneer unit for the fitting clips.

I can add some pics of mine if it helps as i need to remove my HU again.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich martin

aquazi said:


> What i did... Before fitting it in the car fit the connect 2 cage to the facia, measure the distances between the various blanks to be bolted to the cage/ headunit and then line it up. Use the screws which came with the pioneer unit for the fitting clips.
> 
> I can add some pics of mine if it helps as i need to remove my HU again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


That would be really helpful if you don't mind. Looking at the plates, I can only see them being screwed to the hu?


----------



## tttony

Hi,

Take a look at this video: 




It relates to an A4 install but it clearly shows how to fit the adjustable plates and spring clips. I mislead you as the plates fix to the HU and not the cage - sorry. It's amazing how quickly I forget the details of what I did only a few months ago!

I suggest that you do a trial fit indoors with all the bits to get the adjustment right before you fit the facia adapter into the car.
Best wishes.


----------



## Rich martin

tttony said:


> Hi,
> 
> Take a look at this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It relates to an A4 install but it clearly shows how to fit the adjustable plates and spring clips. I mislead you as the plates fix to the HU and not the cage - sorry. It's amazing how quickly I forget the details of what I did only a few months ago!
> 
> I suggest that you do a trial fit indoors with all the bits to get the adjustment right before you fit the facia adapter into the car.
> Best wishes.


No worries at all. I appriecate the help.

I found an image on Google and the penny dropped. Done a test fit indoor and got the unit sitting nicely in the cage. Fingers crossed the wiring goes as well


----------



## Rich martin

Ok, so. Got the unit in all wired up. Everything works except there is no sound from the speakers???? I don't have Bose so assumed the ISO connector would cover that. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Rich martin

Never mind, figured it out and now enjoying it.

Total cost of for the unit, wiring and head scratching...£384.


----------



## Rich martin

Here's a quick pic.


----------



## aquazi

well done mate... looks perfect....

What surround do you have around the HU?

As thats a perfect fit like Migzy's..... i need to get that plastic rim on mine as i have a 1mm gap along the top of my unit... unit the facia that came with my connect 2 and pioneer.


----------



## neba911

Rich martin said:


> Never mind, figured it out and now enjoying it.
> 
> Total cost of for the unit, wiring and head scratching...£384.


im having the same problem with there being no sound? everything is connected and there is sound from the sub, what was the problem i cant seem to figure it out?

any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## BoabTTs

Rich martin said:


> Here's a quick pic.


Where did you get the facia from ?


----------



## Rich martin

Thanks.

I bought the facia along with all the wiring from a member here who was removing his kenwood install but I assume it's just the standard connect 2 one? It has a rubber coating to match the rest of the car finish if that helps at all.

I did have to dremel about half a mill off the cage though where the plastic tabs for the frame bit push through and lock into the cage as they didn't line up enough.

Here's a better pic showing how flush the unit is.


----------



## smithtt

That looks very flush fitted.
Mine doesn't fit that flush.

I hope you are enjoying that.

I tried out Netflix the other day and the picture quality is perfect.


----------



## Rich martin

neba911 said:


> Rich martin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, figured it out and now enjoying it.
> 
> Total cost of for the unit, wiring and head scratching...£384.
> 
> 
> 
> im having the same problem with there being no sound? everything is connected and there is sound from the sub, what was the problem i cant seem to figure it out?
> 
> any help would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

With mine, I didn't connect the amp wire.

On the pioneer loom there is a blue wire ( think it said remote) that was plugged in via the bullet type fitting and there was a bit of wire coming off it which hade a blue label on it. I had to put a connector on that bit of wire and plug it into the unused blue connector on my connect 2 harness. Apparently it powers the aerial amp and the speaker amp.

Hope that helps


----------



## neba911

Rich martin said:


> With mine, I didn't connect the amp wire.
> 
> On the pioneer loom there is a blue wire ( think it said remote) that was plugged in via the bullet type fitting and there was a bit of wire coming off it which hade a blue label on it. I had to put a connector on that bit of wire and plug it into the unused blue connector on my connect 2 harness. Apparently it powers the aerial amp and the speaker amp.
> 
> Hope that helps
Click to expand...

Ahhh that must be it because i didn't do that! i will try it tonight and hopefully that does it 

thanks reply too dude, you may have saved me from many hours of rage!


----------



## aquazi

The trim around the HU certainly isnt the same as mine... Fit the connect facia perfectly... Will see what i can find at my local shop.... Mine trim has an annoying gap at the top of the HU









Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2

tttony said:


> Hi,
> 
> Take a look at this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It relates to an A4 install but it clearly shows how to fit the adjustable plates and spring clips. I mislead you as the plates fix to the HU and not the cage - sorry. It's amazing how quickly I forget the details of what I did only a few months ago!
> 
> I suggest that you do a trial fit indoors with all the bits to get the adjustment right before you fit the facia adapter into the car.
> Best wishes.


Watched that vid - it says that the HU doesn't power all of the the speakers - just the front ones in a non-Bose setup. 
Is that right?


----------



## smithtt

Tips of the day on the DA-120

If you scroll on the steering wheel controls on track up/down, then that will rewind and forward.

Soundcloud is a third party app that gives artwork.

Google maps when night time turns these on display dark too.

Downloading your favourite radio station gives great quality audio as long as your 3G/4g connection is good.

Netflix plays in the unit with perfect display and sound.


----------



## migzy_1

upgraded to 8.3 firmware on the iPhone, now hey siri's not working at all, also getting a message pop up accessory not supported.

everything else works ok, anyone getting the same issues.

ta

migzy


----------



## migzy_1

Hey man

"Google maps when night time turns these on display dark too"

how did you get googlemaps on there instead of the default apple maps

cheers

migzy


----------



## aquazi

He must be using app radio no car play.... And yeah googlemaps is so much better as it does cache the map a little.... Prefer navmii though.

I am on 8.3 and hey siri is ok on mine... But hardly use siri tbh.

Wish pressing and holding the voice button on the wheel would trigger it too!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich martin

migzy_1 said:


> upgraded to 8.3 firmware on the iPhone, now hey siri's not working at all, also getting a message pop up accessory not supported.
> 
> everything else works ok, anyone getting the same issues.
> 
> ta
> 
> migzy


I did the same and hey Siri is now sketchy at best. Here's hoping they do another update soon that addresses the issue


----------



## Rich martin

aquazi said:


> The trim around the HU certainly isnt the same as mine... Fit the connect facia perfectly... Will see what i can find at my local shop.... Mine trim has an annoying gap at the top of the HU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Is that the surround that came with the stereo or the facia. I would imagine the former as the finish looks different?


----------



## Rich martin

ZephyR2 said:


> tttony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Take a look at this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It relates to an A4 install but it clearly shows how to fit the adjustable plates and spring clips. I mislead you as the plates fix to the HU and not the cage - sorry. It's amazing how quickly I forget the details of what I did only a few months ago!
> 
> I suggest that you do a trial fit indoors with all the bits to get the adjustment right before you fit the facia adapter into the car.
> Best wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Watched that vid - it says that the HU doesn't power all of the the speakers - just the front ones in a non-Bose setup.
> Is that right?
Click to expand...

Short answer....no, not right. All the speakers work.


----------



## tttony

Actually even non Bose cars have an amplifier module in the back which powers some of the speakers. See the sound system FAQ in the Knowledge Base. Aftermarket HUs still use the rear amp as far as I know (provided that the correct wiring harness is used).


----------



## Sophus

For those with BOSE and no sound after install:
I just fitted Pioneer AVIC-F77DAB tonight. I have full BOSE and used the Connects2 ctsad006.2 harness. Intially I had no sound. Dead silent. Checked all connections and found nothing wrong. Blue "Amp on" wire correctly connected to white/blue "Remote" from Pioneer unit. No sound. 
Logged on with VCDS and found that the BOSE amp needed to be coded to accept "Wired remote". Immediately booming sound. Relieved!

After the install I have error codes in Steering wheel module and 77 Telephone module. How should these be recoded to cope with the loss of the RNS-E?


----------



## smithtt

Sorry guys I meant iPhone maps. 
My bad.

Google maps only works through usb or Bluetooth audio.


----------



## efunc

Can I use my 160gb ipod classic as the mp3 source, but also have my iphone conected to use apps, siri, data, etc?

Also, smithtt, nice rims - are your LMs 18 or 19? Reps or the real McCoy?


----------



## Rich martin

efunc said:


> Can I use my 160gb ipod classic as the mp3 source, but also have my iphone conected to use apps, siri, data, etc?
> 
> Also, smithtt, nice rims - are your LMs 18 or 19? Reps or the real McCoy?


There are 2 usb slots so you could use the first one for CarPlay and the second one for your iPod


----------



## smithtt

The wheels were RS reps but are now sold. I have fitted the 3sdm 0.06 real mccoy


----------



## smithtt

There is a new radio from pioneer on the way with s feature called appradioone.
This will allow connection to app radio simply through a USB port and will allow you to use apps designed for app radio including navigation. 
I think they are called the NEX series.


----------



## Sophus

aquazi said:


> Sophus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the head unit use mini jack for the microphone? If so, is this the mic you got:
> http://www.ampire.de/-for-Bluetooth-Car ... 585&p=3585
> 
> 
> 
> Yep thats the mic!
> 
> Got it from ebay though for £18 shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This mic has 3.5 mm jack, so you may need an adapter if your head unit has 2.5 mm.


----------



## aquazi

Yep... £2.50 from maplins and had to drive there with the stereo out.... as i didnt want to pull it all out again!!


----------



## _johnboy_

Looks class. Shopping around for my first TT at the moment, was looking for one with sat nav, however the looks of this I may be better picking up one without then shoving one of these in instead. If using an android does streaming of Spotify etc work fine?


----------



## migzy

just a quick update on the hey siri issue,

looks like i may of been using it incorrectly, figured out that if you say "hey siri" followed immidetly by what you want it to do, it works a treat

so as an example say in one whole sentence hey siri call mike.

I mute the head unit 1st then say the command

ta

migzy


----------



## Cage911

Hi

I have just purchased the Pioneer SPH-DA120 car play head unit and my understaning is that you need to use USB port 1 for AppRadio (via connectivity kit) and also need to use this port if you need to do software updates. If this is case would you think I could use a USB splitter in port 1, so that I can have a usb extension and the iphone lightling cable connected at the same time; and when I need to do an update I can just plug a USB stick into the usb extension (running of the splitter) without having to remove the headunit?


----------



## aquazi

I personally wouldnt get to hung up about updates... After the replacement to the 120 is out its highly unlikely pioneer will release any new updates to it!

I have my connectivity kit hidden in my centre tunnel with only a lightning extension cable visible... And if i ever want/ need to firmware update it only takes a few minute to remove the HU.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Cage911

aquazi said:


> I personally wouldnt get to hung up about updates... After the replacement to the 120 is out its highly unlikely pioneer will release any new updates to it!
> 
> I have my connectivity kit hidden in my centre tunnel with only a lightning extension cable visible... And if i ever want/ need to firmware update it only takes a few minute to remove the HU.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Definitely agree; I had many pioneer AV units and updates are very seldom. I will follow your advise and stick with the connectivity kit and just remove the unit if Iever need to update the software.


----------



## Cage911

Can someone please confirm if I need the Connect2 CTSAD002.2 or CTSAD006.2 wiring interface adapter? I currently have a Concert CD/tuner with full Bose system.


----------



## smithtt

Today i was able to watch the football from my sky go app on my car play unit whilst waiting for my friend.


----------



## MT-V6

What would probably work better than the splitter would be to have a USB extension running somewhere accessible, where you could swap the wires easily


----------



## Sophus

This is what I got and connected to USB no. 1 and HDMI at the back of the head unit. Flush mounted in the center console behind the handbrake. Comes with a rubber cap. Looks OEM and works well. 
USB no. 2 I have in the glove box.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2M-6-5FT-Car-Da ... 1403276047


----------



## Cage911

Sophus said:


> This is what I got and connected to USB no. 1 and HDMI at the back of the head unit. Flush mounted in the center console behind the handbrake. Comes with a rubber cap. Looks OEM and works well.
> USB no. 2 I have in the glove box.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2M-6-5FT-Car-Da ... 1403276047


This looks good; this seller doesn't ship to the UK unfortunately.


----------



## Sophus

Cage911 said:


> Sophus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I got and connected to USB no. 1 and HDMI at the back of the head unit. Flush mounted in the center console behind the handbrake. Comes with a rubber cap. Looks OEM and works well.
> USB no. 2 I have in the glove box.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2M-6-5FT-Car-Da ... 1403276047
> 
> 
> 
> This looks good; this seller doesn't ship to the UK unfortunately.
Click to expand...

That's bizarre! I live in Norway and that's not on the excluded list, go figure.

You can find the same item from another source. I used google and quickly came up with this one who ships to UK:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB2-0-HDMI-Fem ... 9#shpCntId


----------



## Cage911

Sophus said:


> Cage911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I got and connected to USB no. 1 and HDMI at the back of the head unit. Flush mounted in the center console behind the handbrake. Comes with a rubber cap. Looks OEM and works well.
> USB no. 2 I have in the glove box.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2M-6-5FT-Car-Da ... 1403276047
> 
> 
> 
> This looks good; this seller doesn't ship to the UK unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's bizarre! I live in Norway and that's not on the excluded list, go figure.
> 
> You can find the same item from another source. I used google and quickly came up with this one who ships to UK:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB2-0-HDMI-Fem ... 9#shpCntId
Click to expand...

Thanks Sophus, I have now ordered one. Probably take a couple weeks to arrive from China. :roll:


----------



## aquazi

I did something totally different... Fitted usb2 with a built in connector into my glovebox... But for appradio i hid the hdmi and usb1 in the centre tunnel with the apple digital adaptor then fitted a lighting extension cable out behind my handbreak to only have a single wire and not the messy apple digital adaptor.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophus

> Thanks Sophus, I have now ordered one. Probably take a couple weeks to arrive from China. :roll:


In the mean time you can mentally prepare yourself for the install:
You need a 20mm drill bit I think, but don't remember exactly. No need to take the center console out. Just the tray at the back. Feel underneath to find the right spot. Drill a small pilot hole, then drill and mount. The cables you push down between the center console and the carpet, then pull them through. Push them back up under the console trim as you move towards the dashboard. Take off the center console cover along the footwell and route the cable up from the footwell into the dashboard behind the head unit. Last part a bit tricky. Taped the cable to a flexible plastic pipe to thread it through.
Not difficult.


----------



## Cage911

Sophus said:


> Thanks Sophus, I have now ordered one. Probably take a couple weeks to arrive from China. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time you can mentally prepare yourself for the install:
> You need a 20mm drill bit I think, but don't remember exactly. No need to take the center console out. Just the tray at the back. Feel underneath to find the right spot. Drill a small pilot hole, then drill and mount. The cables you push down between the center console and the carpet, then drag them through. Push them back up under the console trim as you move towards the dashboard. Take off the center console cover along the footwell and route the cable up from the footwell into the dashboard behind the head unit. Last part a bit tricky. Taped the cable to a flexible plastic pipe to thread it through.
> Not difficult.
Click to expand...

Sophus you're a star. I appreciate your advice. Do you have any pictures of your usb/hdmi socket in situ in your car?


----------



## Sophus

Here you go:


----------



## Cage911

Sophus that looks really good; very OEM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cage911

Well I have upgraded the concert CD/tuner today. I have installed a Pioneer SPH-DA120 CarPlay system. I have not completed the installation as I am still waiting on a Fiscon OEM microphone and HDMI/USB socket, but it's a massive improvement and the Bose speakers actually sound very good now.

I have also been playing about with three splash screens and background themes.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v29 ... qapxuy.mp4


----------



## aquazi

Your background audi rings is the same i have on mine!!

Dont forget to get a 3.5mm to 2.5mm mic adaptor! £2 from maplins!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Cage911

aquazi said:


> Your background audi rings is the same i have on mine!!
> 
> Dont forget to get a 3.5mm to 2.5mm mic adaptor! £2 from maplins!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


  Thanks to one of your earlier posts; I remember to pick up this adapter. :wink:


----------



## Sophus

Good job cage911.
This is my background:


----------



## david_129

Had mine fitted the other day. I normally use a 64g USB stick with it tbh. Navigation is handy through carplay it's just annoying you can use google maps... ugh..

Cant bring myself to change from the moving fire animation on the home screen. Anyone done any videos themes? (i don't know if you even can yet).

another question what has everyone done as their chosen preset? i am using 'powerful' as i think it sounds best.

Here's mine playing ricky and morty


----------



## WallaceTech

Hi Guys

So want to go purchase this. Are we able to come up with the correct shopping list? fascia , harness anything else etc. I have been through all 10 pages and there seems to be a mix of info.

Car: TT MK2 2009
Multi-function steering wheel: Yes
Bose: Yes

Stereo: SPH-DA120
Fascia: Link or product code
Wiring Harness: Link or product code

Anything else to get the job done


----------



## Cage911

WallaceTech said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So want to go purchase this. Are we able to come up with the correct shopping list? fascia , harness anything else etc. I have been through all 10 pages and there seems to be a mix of info.
> 
> Car: TT MK2 2009
> Multi-function steering wheel: Yes
> Bose: Yes
> 
> Stereo: SPH-DA120
> Fascia: Link or product code
> Wiring Harness: Link or product code
> 
> Anything else to get the job done


You can get all your question answered here: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=973058


----------



## WallaceTech

So for completeness.

Car: TT MK2 2009
Multi-function steering wheel: Yes
Bose: Yes

Stereo: SPH-DA120
Facia and harness: http://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/audi-tt- ... g-kit.html

Will be putting it all together tomorrow now i have tested it works.


----------



## WallaceTech

Where is a good ground point on the MK2 to bypass the hand brake cable.?


----------



## Cage911

Sophus said:


> Here you go:


Well I got round to installing my USB/HDMI socket into my roadster and I think it looks quite OEM in its postition:


----------



## LewisH

Does anyone have this and use it with an Andriod rather than an Iphone?

Wasn't a fan of my iphone 5 so got the xperia z3 (amazing phone) Wanted to know if it worked well with that.


----------



## aquazi

I have used my DA60 with my work galaxy S5.

Need to install app radio and use its own dongle... And even then buggy as hell... Sometimes wont connect... Or is silent.

Got fedup and sold the adapter for it and only use my iphone on it now.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisH

I am looking into getting this but I need to know if its worth it with an android phone. will be disappointed ?


----------



## aquazi

Wasnt a great experience for me with app radio compared to an iphone.

Obviously no carplay either!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## WallaceTech

The Car Play works great with the iPhone. I am going to be selling mine as fancy rns-e

I can't comment on how it plays with Android. I don't like the App Radio interface but Car play is good.


----------



## Cage911

I have just update my firmware from 1.08 to 1.09(US software issue). I was looking around loads of forums and most people were no willing trying to install US/Canada issue software onto a European head unit.

Well I decided to risk it as worst case scenario I would use the inbuilt recovery software or send the unit off to Pioneer to restore. If anyone is thinking of doing it ...... Just Do It!!

I followed the regular instruction and it updated and restarted back up no issues ans sporting the 1.09 firmware.

There is zero .... Nothing ... Zilch different to layout or apps. All my functions work fine for CarPlay but more stable and vastly quicker. I click on apps in CarPlay and they open instantly, where as before there was slight delay.

I've used the radio for good few hours since updating and so far all the bugs in 1.07 and 1.08, I was experiencing have gone ; soundless playback, random crashing, to name a few bugs experienced.

I an using iPhone 6 with the latest iOS 9.1 software.

To summarise:

No bricked head-unit 
Vast speed improvement 
Bugs for me personally have all been fixed.

Disclaimer: If anyone decided to follow suit and update their CarPlay stereo; I take no responsibility if something goes wrong during or after the update process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxseeker

Can anyone help - i am fitting one of these to my wifes 2012 TT and need to connect the switched live to something there is nothing in the quadlock that switches.


----------



## russellbridge

Please could anyone who is using one of these DA120's advise how well this works with internet radio? In the car I normally listen to 6music, radio2 or ClassicFM. The last time I tried internet radio via my phone a few years ago it didn't work well at all. I'm now on a 6s+ so hopefully it would be better, but I'm trying to decide between one of these at circa £550 fitted, and the F980 model with DAB built in (but a non-flush screen) at circa £750 fitted (prices from RCA in Cheadle)
Thanks for any help
Russ


----------



## aquazi

Depends where you live and travel.

For me rural country lanes the lack of 3/4G signal made me go with a dedicated DAB headunit (F60 DAB)

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## russellbridge

I live in Manchester, but travel all around the country - and long journeys are where I want reliable radio the most. I'm thinking the dedicated DAB is still the way to go - Mrs B also drives the car and she's on my old Iphone 4 (still going strong) so internet radio might not be the solution just yet...
So it looks like:
AVIC-F980DAB or
AVIC-F88DAB if I want an SD slot


----------



## aquazi

Didnt realise they have a new f88 unit out.

A cheaper alternative would be last years f77 which would be more than capable.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## russellbridge

Going round in circles here trying to decide which to go for. I really like the clean aesthetic of the da120 but I really want dab too. I've just spotted on the dynamic sounds website that they list a dab receiver as an accessory for this unit - the AutoDAB AV add on receiver. I wonder how successfully this works? Anyone running this set up?
https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/pio...h-android-iphone-mirrorlink-touch-screen.html
Thanks
Russ


----------



## WallaceTech

I had this unit fitted for a while. It was great but i got shot of it. If Apple would allow you to use another SatNav say Tom Tom to Co-Pilot then its an amazing setup. Apple maps sucks. no speed cams etc


----------



## Fioretta

I went to Halford this morning and spoke to a very knowledgeable young guy who seemed to know about fitting this Pioneer into my Audi TT TFSI (2010).
I told hime that I heard good and bad reviews and his response was that their fitter is the cesond best in the company nationwide. The best apparently is in Hendon.

Anyway he gave me a list with prices of what I need to fit the unit in my TT:
Pioneer SPH-DA120: £279
Facia: £49.99
Steering Wheel Control Unit: £63.99
Fitting: £50

The unit apparently comes with both usb cables and a GPS antenna that it will probably be fitted under the front of the dashboard.

What you guys think of it?


----------



## Mejordanedwards

Finished fitting mine last weekend and I love it. Having quick access to all my music and maps is great.

I got all connectors and fascia from eBay for £77 incl steering wheel controls.


----------



## Craig_09

Called into Halfords today to have a look at this unit. Looks very good!

Anyone fitted a reverse camera?


----------



## Fioretta

Went to Halfords today and ordered the facia and the steering wheel unit and the SPH-DA120 as well, of course.
Josh was very knowledgeable at Halford (Ruislip) and once I told him that someone at the TT forum bought the Facia and Steering wheel control on eBay for less, he checked and matched the price.
I have a date to fit it next week and can't wait.


----------



## Fioretta

Craig_09 said:


> Called into Halfords today to have a look at this unit. Looks very good!
> 
> Anyone fitted a reverse camera?


I have booked to fit mine but decided not to add the camera at this stage.


----------



## Fioretta

Got mine fitted yesterday, surrounded by torrential rain.
Very pleased indeed. Music is better than the original Concert stereo plus the facility to have my iphone on the big screen is a real plus and a closer step to the future.
This is what it looks like


----------



## Fioretta

After I got my Pioneer SPH-DA120 Carplay fitted on my beloved TT, I realised that there was something fundamentally missing.
Plugging in my iPhone from on usb I had fitted in the ashtray compartment every single time I was in the car, soon became a nuisance.
Instead of paying more than £120 for something that could have done the job, I decide to build the right device myself, so I could easily slot the phone into my man-made base and voilá, carplay will be on.
Installed it today and it works a treat


----------



## aquazi

Thats very smart looking... And much cheaper than a spec dock.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig_09

Comapared with OEM how well does he inbuilt radio work? I presume this works without iPhone connected?

Can someone take a photo off tbe radio screen please

Thanks


----------



## migzy

works without the iPhone connected and i pick up more stations in london than i did before.

so great on both points

ta

migzy


----------



## aquazi

The radio may depend on the year of car.

I have the pioneer F60 and my standard radio signal is appalling... Due to the way the duel farika is setup.

Ironically my signal was better when i went to a single farika adapter... And powered it with the permanent (red) lead.

I just use the DAB on mine instead.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Fioretta

Craig_09 said:


> Comapared with OEM how well does he inbuilt radio work? I presume this works without iPhone connected?
> 
> Can someone take a photo off tbe radio screen please
> 
> Thanks


Radio works fine and don't need to connect the phone to work and because of the graphic equalizer, the speakers sound a lot better


----------



## supermart

Fioretta said:


> After I got my Pioneer SPH-DA120 Carplay fitted on my beloved TT, I realised that there was something fundamentally missing.
> Plugging in my iPhone from on usb I had fitted in the ashtray compartment every single time I was in the car, soon became a nuisance.
> Instead of paying more than £120 for something that could have done the job, I decide to build the right device myself, so I could easily slot the phone into my man-made base and voilá, carplay will be on.
> Installed it today and it works a treat


Do you have a template for this? or some form of guide - I am looking to make one myself. Yours looks class!


----------



## Alexjh

supermart said:


> Fioretta said:
> 
> 
> 
> After I got my Pioneer SPH-DA120 Carplay fitted on my beloved TT, I realised that there was something fundamentally missing.
> Plugging in my iPhone from on usb I had fitted in the ashtray compartment every single time I was in the car, soon became a nuisance.
> Instead of paying more than £120 for something that could have done the job, I decide to build the right device myself, so I could easily slot the phone into my man-made base and voilá, carplay will be on.
> Installed it today and it works a treat
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a template for this? or some form of guide - I am looking to make one myself. Yours looks class!
Click to expand...

yeah i'd also be interested but for iphone 6s


----------



## ArcofZen

I have this in my other car, and it's brilliant! Especially using Spotify, even the range on it is impressive. 
It'll start playing as soon as the car is on and your phone is close by (for instance while washing it)

I'm just waiting for it to drop in price a bit, then I'll get another for the TT. I've set up an Amazon email alert using http://www.camelcamelcamel.co.uk which is a useful website fyi

*Am I the oldest 'newbie' on here? Member since 2009


----------



## lac

Fitted myself this DA120 unit over the weekend with no issues at all using the Full Connects2 fascia & fitting kit.
I must say im very impressed by the unit 100%

I was a bit concerned about the screen getting a little scratched over time so i decided to purchase a screen protector from a German company on ebay. They arrived within 2 days and come this morning, I have just fitted one and its a perfect fit and crystal clear and simple to fit.
This is a must. 
£3.12 delivered for x4 
Link below 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121976493296? ... EBIDX%3AIT


Made myself a Custom made dock into the original ashtray. Works perfect, just pop iphone in and carplay on, no fiddling with the cable.

[/URL[URL=http://s1096.photobucket.com/user/leighcurtis9/media/IMG_3374_zpsbde3hojp.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1096.photobucket.com/user/leighcurtis9/media/IMG_3376_zpsfuf2hiw2.jpg.html]


----------



## Scouser

Fioretta said:


> I went to Halford this morning and spoke to a very knowledgeable young guy who seemed to know about fitting this Pioneer into my Audi TT TFSI (2010).
> I told hime that I heard good and bad reviews and his response was that their fitter is the cesond best in the company nationwide. The best apparently is in Hendon.
> 
> Anyway he gave me a list with prices of what I need to fit the unit in my TT:
> Pioneer SPH-DA120: £279
> Facia: £49.99
> Steering Wheel Control Unit: £63.99
> Fitting: £50
> 
> The unit apparently comes with both usb cables and a GPS antenna that it will probably be fitted under the front of the dashboard.
> 
> I haven't see the head unit this cheap where about can it be had for this price ?
> 
> What you guys think of it?


I haven't seen the head unit this cheap ! Where can it be had for that ?


----------



## tobinaldo

Question for those of you who have installed yourselves....

The screws to attach the fixing plates to the side of the head unit are too big for any of the holes, what's the solution?

Also, I have Bose but wasn't getting any sound when connected it all up?

And lastly, do you have to use the supplied mic or will it work through the existing handsfree?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lac

tobinaldo said:


> Question for those of you who have installed yourselves....
> 
> The screws to attach the fixing plates to the side of the head unit are too big for any of the holes, what's the solution?
> 
> Also, I have Bose but wasn't getting any sound when connected it all up?
> 
> And lastly, do you have to use the supplied mic or will it work through the existing handsfree?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The screws that come with the fitting kit should fit perfect, see pic below.


----------



## tobinaldo

The ones that came with mine are slightly too fat. The eBay seller I bought the unit from is going to send me the ones that came with the HU so hopefully they will fit.

It's in and working anyway, managed to sort the sound issue myself.

What's the deal with calls via handsfree? Do u have to install the mic or should it work with original audi set up? I can hear the caller but they can't hear me.


----------



## lac

tobinaldo said:


> The ones that came with mine are slightly too fat. The eBay seller I bought the unit from is going to send me the ones that came with the HU so hopefully they will fit.
> 
> It's in and working anyway, managed to sort the sound issue myself.
> 
> What's the deal with calls via handsfree? Do u have to install the mic or should it work with original audi set up? I can hear the caller but they can't hear me.


Yes I installed the Pioneer mic that came with the unit, My original audi system didnt have the telephone option so no original mic. My telephone works perfect both ways.


----------



## tobinaldo

Cheers lac, appreciate your feedback.

. . . . . . . . . . . . .

Has anyone got it working with the audi phone system?


----------



## paulc1976

Hi Guys,

I've just one of these and want to fit it in my mk2 2007 TT.

I have Bose speakers but don't have steering wheel controls.

Can anyone let me know the correct fascia and wiring kit to purchase to connect the stereo?

I would like the app radio functionality too for video playback, I've already got an apple HDMI adapter for my iPhone so assume I just need another USB and HDMI cable for this?

Any help much appreciated.

Paul


----------



## dundeered

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252784063930

no sure about bose speakers, i had this fitted in my 2007 tt


----------



## newday2a

smithtt said:


> Today i was able to watch the football from my sky go app on my car play unit whilst waiting for my friend.


Smithtt - I know it's an old post, but can you still watch sky sports through your carplay unit? I can't do it for the life of me!


----------



## Venom

tobinaldo said:


> The ones that came with mine are slightly too fat. The eBay seller I bought the unit from is going to send me the ones that came with the HU so hopefully they will fit.
> 
> It's in and working anyway, managed to sort the sound issue myself.
> 
> What's the deal with calls via handsfree? Do u have to install the mic or should it work with original audi set up? I can hear the caller but they can't hear me.


Hi mate,

What did you do to solve the sound issue as im not getting any sound since installing the unit?


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

Yes you do need the Pioneer microphone - I ran a DA120 for a while but display was not good in my roadster in bright sunshine. I placed my mike at the bottom on the instrument binnacle (need to carve a v small notch for the wire in the fascia) this gave good voice reception & was easier to fit than pulling the A-pillar & roof trim to place in the OEM position. Good luck - I do miss the DA120 especially now google maps & Waze are in CarPlay -


----------



## acerimmer

Hi

just trying to sort sterring controls no luck so far


----------



## p1tse

I'm looking at one of these or the DA130

Is this all I need to fit to a non Bose unit:
https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/connect ... g-kit.html
Connects2 CTKAU03 - Audi TT 2006 - 2014 Double DIN Car Stereo Fitting Kit £70 ?

When the DA120 connects to an iPhone does it charge too?

I'll also want to hook up a rear Pioneer camera to this too, as had one on the old car and was handy and good qaulity. 
Those who have this, where have you mounted it?


----------



## Jonah67red

p1tse said:


> I'm looking at one of these or the DA130
> 
> Is this all I need to fit to a non Bose unit:
> https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/connect ... g-kit.html
> Connects2 CTKAU03 - Audi TT 2006 - 2014 Double DIN Car Stereo Fitting Kit £70 ?
> 
> When the DA120 connects to an iPhone does it charge too?
> 
> I'll also want to hook up a rear Pioneer camera to this too, as had one on the old car and was handy and good qaulity.
> Those who have this, where have you mounted it?


Yes it does charge your phone and I have an xtrons number plate light mounted camera, which I have tested already but haven't got round to actually fitting it but it does work after I connected it up by surface mounting the thing and selecting reverse, other things to do and its slipped my mind.

I'm not sure how the pioneer is mounted to be honest. I purchased 2 cameras as was undecided on which one to use and drilling holes to fit the bullet shaped one (the mount on it comes off) decided it for me, I could have sprayed it and drilled a hole into the bumper but bottled it. The light one is tidy and can't be seen plus no drilling but is a pain in my opinion( not really hard) to wire up as you need to run from the boot lid and source power from your reversing light to trigger it to come on if my memory is right as I haven't looked at the write up on here for a while

And that's the fitting kit used when mine was fitted it works with non Bose , and I think the steering wheel controls are an additional purchase with the connects kit when you order it I know mine was.


----------



## p1tse

Jonah67red said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at one of these or the DA130
> 
> Is this all I need to fit to a non Bose unit:
> https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/connect ... g-kit.html
> Connects2 CTKAU03 - Audi TT 2006 - 2014 Double DIN Car Stereo Fitting Kit £70 ?
> 
> When the DA120 connects to an iPhone does it charge too?
> 
> I'll also want to hook up a rear Pioneer camera to this too, as had one on the old car and was handy and good qaulity.
> Those who have this, where have you mounted it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does charge your phone and I have an xtrons number plate light mounted camera, which I have tested already but haven't got round to actually fitting it but it does work after I connected it up by surface mounting the thing and selecting reverse, other things to do and its slipped my mind.
> 
> I'm not sure how the pioneer is mounted to be honest. I purchased 2 cameras as was undecided on which one to use and drilling holes to fit the bullet shaped one (the mount on it comes off) decided it for me, I could have sprayed it and drilled a hole into the bumper but bottled it. The light one is tidy and can't be seen plus no drilling but is a pain in my opinion( not really hard) to wire up as you need to run from the boot lid and source power from your reversing light to trigger it to come on if my memory is right as I haven't looked at the write up on here for a while
> 
> And that's the fitting kit used when mine was fitted it works with non Bose , and I think the steering wheel controls are an additional purchase with the connects kit when you order it I know mine was.
Click to expand...

Thanks
Pioneer camera was clear at low light

Does it need another part for steering wheel as says it comes with an adaptor

nects2 CTKAU03 Includes:
Double Din Fascia Kit
Steering wheel Control Adaptor (Quadlock looms)
Aerial Adaptor
Audi release keys
Stereo Patch Lead (Free CTMULTILEAD.2 Included)


----------



## Jonah67red

I remember being asked if I had steering wheel controls which now I think about it it may of had something to do with the fitter but Halfords advertise the kit with 01 at the end but on my order it stated 03 as you have quoted so I may be wrong with what I said. 
Have you purchased the kit and or Stereo yet.?

And for functionality and ease of use I really love it it does what I need, the blue tooth is great and if I forget to take my phone out my bag or pocket my calls still come through the unit no problems, you still require the pioneer microphone fitted as has been mentioned, mine is above my mirror so I don't notice it really.

You need a dab antenna unless you have one already as well which when I get round to it I will move from windscreen to rear window but that's the only negative aspect for me so far


----------



## tttony

> Does it need another part for steering wheel as says it comes with an adaptor


The steering wheel controls adaptor is a little black box that is included in the Connects2 kit. The kit when supplied by Dynamic Sounds also includes a "Universal head unit connection lead". This connects between the black box and the new HU. In the case of a Pioneer HU, the 3.5mm plug option is used to plug into the remote control socked on the back of the HU. Nothing else is needed.


----------



## p1tse

Thanks for confirming

I'm keeping an eye out on a used da120/da130 whichever comes up first


----------



## p1tse

Has anyone got a pioneer camera ND-BC8 with a pioneer Da120 on a coupe


----------

